# Can't sign in to Yahoo Mail



## kellyspeake (Sep 22, 2007)

For the last two days I have been unable to sign in to Yahoo Mail - I input my user name and password but when I click the 'sign in' button the screen reverts to the sign in screen with blank fields. This initially happened only in Safari but now is happening in Firefox and Internet Explorer too. I've never had any problems with Yahoo mail before. I'm using an iMac with OS X 10.4.1 and haven't downloaded any upgrades recently. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello have you reported the problem to Yahoo

help report problem 
this will send a log .. might be worth a try


----------



## kellyspeake (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi
Yes, sent a report yesterday and haven't heard from them...perhaps it will get sorted over the weekend. I'm more concerned that it's something to do with my mac or software.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi do not use Yahoo Mail..but on the main page is there an account link?
Click on an check that your account settings are correct.


----------



## beckybrooke (Sep 26, 2007)

Im having a similar problem...first I can't sign in or register with facebook, I fill in the fields etc and click ok and it just reverts back to the same page with the fields empty again. This also now happens when I try to register with 'overclockers' (a similar website to this). I can't run Firefox that I just downloaded and Im getting errors popping up and the internet is soooo sloooow now. (


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

you might have blocked a cookie.

tools/int options/privacy/edit....uncheck it.


----------



## beckybrooke (Sep 26, 2007)

nope didnt work....bum


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

can you try to access it on another computer?


----------



## beckybrooke (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea probably but i only have this one at home that doesn't want me to talk to my freinds on facebook (I think it likes to be evil) 

Thanks for answering though

Bex


----------



## rledesma (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to this site. I support users on a web-based portal. I am getting calls from users who say they use their login and password credentials. When they login they get bounced back, as if the command was recognized as Reset. 

Here is what I have tried when troubleshooting:

1. deleted cookies
2. deleted internet history
3. had their systems admin put the portal url on their list of trusted sites
4. had their systems admin put the portal url on ALLOWED pages
5. had their systems admin enable all Active X options
6. put all security setting at lowest level.

It is a web based portal and I am able to login using the same url. But some of the users who actively need to use the portal are not getting in. Any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

great, but don't hijack the thread, post your own problem.


----------

